# aus jung mach alt mit photoshop, aber wie



## interaktiv3 (8. November 2004)

Hallo suche ein tutorial für folgende zweck, 
ich will leute älter machen mit photoshop.
hab das nnetz schon durchsucht aber nix gefunden.

könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. November 2004)

Ach, gesucht hast du schon ... 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149186&highlight=altern

Sei aber nicht verwundert, meinen Anhang habe ich schon gelöscht. Deswegen ist er nicht zu sehen.


----------



## McAce (8. November 2004)

Ich habe ein tutorial von einer alten Computer Foto 06/99 ist so ein tutorial
drinn, könnte das einscannen und dir per Mail schicken.
Sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## GeHo (8. November 2004)

Dazu gabs mal ein verflucht gutes und ausführliches Tutorial im Netz, dass ich aber leider seit einiger Zeit erfolglos suche...
Im wesentlichen wurden, wie auch im Thread oben beschrieben, Partien von alten Personen über eine junge Person gelegt. 
Worauf man achten sollte, ist dass natürlich die Blickrichtung der beiden Personen in etwa übereinstimmt, damit es am Ende nicht verzerrt wirkt. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich alte Gesichter zu suchen, die gut sichtbare, tiefe Falten haben, die man am besten mit Erhöung des Kontrastes noch stärker betont.
Was ich auch noch empfehle ist nicht das gesammte Gesicht des Alten in einem Zug auf das Junge Gesicht zu klatschen, sondern immer kleine Partien darüberlegen: Also je eine oder mehrere Ebene(-n) für die Wange, Kinn, Stirn, Augen, Nase, Mund...

Aus Eigenerfahrung weiß ich, dass du so noch langer, mühesehliger Arbeit ein schönes gealtertes Gesicht zaubern kannst.

Und für ein Paar Adern oder wie man die Haare weiß kriegt nochmal dieses 
Tutorial


----------

